# MYSTERY SNAILS



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone have snails with African Cichilds?


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

I have wondered this same thing since I kinda like the look of a couple of yellow shelled snails in the tank. Anxious to see if you get any replies. I will research the compatibility.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I have heard that african cichlids are pretty good at picking off snails as food.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

From what i heard clown Loach will pick them as food


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I once had a random hitchiker snail only about 3/8" diameter. It took about 3 days for the yellow lab juvies to figure out how to get ahold of him.


----------



## csnake (Feb 22, 2009)

Fish food. It will take less than a week, and your fish will pick at them every time they swim by until they die. They will eat what they can get out of the shell, and the rest will rot inside. Peacocks tend to leave them be, but mbuna will shred them, one nibble at a time which is not good for grazers.


----------

